# got 'em (kid pix)



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Picked up my future Alpine-Stars.

Bigger guy is 2 months, smaller guy is 1 month. He has a bit of diarrhea - trying some plain yogurt in his milk and will pick up some Albon. I am making a gradual change from goat to raw cow's milk as well, so the upset could be anything.

[attachment=1:2x0sxeww]_04U9219-500.jpg[/attachment:2x0sxeww]

They have been kept in a flat little pen until now, nothing to climb on - the big tire filled w/ straw is a challenge for them. They are a bit remedial! They did well on a little walk around the yard today, though.

These are the first kids I've let myself get attached to. Boy, that was fast.

[attachment=0:2x0sxeww]_04U9242-Edit-501.jpg[/attachment:2x0sxeww]

(Next year I should try wearing more makeup and less duct tape :lol: )

Thanks for looking!

- Michelle


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Great looking kids Gitzo! They're a hoot. Sorry to hear about the digestive issues. A lot of us have had great luck with the whole milk formula posted by Carolyn (whole cow's milk with canned milk and buttermilk--I think). 

Have fun! JD


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

They are the cutest goats ever. Are they pure alpine, or part Saanen or something else?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

We are goat people. The more duct tape the better. Great looking kids.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Thanks!  They really are a barrel of fun.

Ali, they are American Alpines. Neat colors compared to the rest of our goaty herd.

The little guy's diarrhea is gone now, I think the yogurt did the trick.

Little Brother trying a water puddle crossing on a walkabout :mrgreen: There are two deadly inches of water in the grass. :lol:

[attachment=1:18yag751]_MG_9621-500.jpg[/attachment:18yag751]

Big Brother pondering a jumpover.

[attachment=0:18yag751]_MG_9702-500.jpg[/attachment:18yag751]

Too much fun!


----------



## Oreopacker1 (Mar 28, 2010)

These are awesome photos! Your little guys are adorable!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

So cute!! I love the jumping photos!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

You know....I was always waiting and waiting until my boys would grow up so I can start packing with them....now...I miss the kids! They are so cute!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Baby envy, again. 

Thanks for sharing. I love seeing goat pics. 

Oh,and I have a great BEAUTY TIP.......
use the camoflauge duct tape. No one can see it.


----------

